# Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.



## gründler (12. Juni 2011)

Moin

In meiner Abo Jagdzeitschrift steht gerade ein großer Bericht,in diesem Bericht geht es darum das ein Mann (Selbsternannter Tierschützer) Jäger störte wenn sie auf Gänse gingen,er verscheuchte die Gänse tanzte vor dem Jäger rum...etc.

Die Jäger wehrten sich und brachten das zur Anzeige.

http://www.taz.de/1/nord/artikel/1/emder-darf-keine-gaense-warnen/


Man sieht auch wir Angler hätten in gewissen Punkten ein recht uns solche Menschen vom Leib zu halten.

Nicht immer hat der Tierschutz Nabu.....usw.Recht,daher laßt euch nicht übers Ohr hauen,wehrt euch wenn man euch wegen jeden Sche.... vor'n Richter ziehen will,oder  man euch beim Angeln das leben schwer macht.

lg


----------



## Micha85 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Coole Sache. Der lieben Frau Brüggemann sollte man nen Strauß Blumen schicken. Ich mag einfach Richter mit gesundem Menschenverstand. 
Allerdings hab ich diesen Herrn Voß mal gegooglet:
http://www.wattenrat.de/tag/eilert-vos/
Der hats echt vor der Junge. Das ganze ist also -noch- nicht ausgestanden.


----------



## Dorframbo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

wenn ich mir den ein oder anderen Leserkommentar zu dem Artikel von Gründler anschau, frage ich mich wirklich ob die Leute die son mist von sich geben sich mal ansatzweise mit der Materie "Jagt" etc befasst haben... einfach nur Stumpf was die da von sich geben...#q 

ich hab nichts offen für Leute die auf jagt gehn und einen auf cowboy machen und alles übern haufen ballern was ihnen übern weg läuft (das kommt in der Regel eher selten vor)... aber genausowenig hab ich offen für Leute, die Sachbeschädigungen an Jägersitzen etc verüben und somit evtl Menschenleben gefährden und mit ihrer stumpfen denkweise andere Leute zu solchen taten ansticheln...

manchmal fragt man sich wirklich...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Sehr deutlich wird hier der Unterschied zwischen Jägern und Anglern.

Die Jäger pochen auf ihr verbrieftes Recht und gehen mit breiter Brust gegen sowas vor.

Ein Anglerverband würde nach Kompromissen suchen, die wie fast immer in Verboten für die Angler münden. 

Jäger haben die hegerische Pflicht und das verbriefte Recht, Tiere zu jagen und zu töten. Haargenau wie die Angler auch.
Darauf sollten sich unsere "Vertreter" endlich mal besinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Jagdstörung ist aber auch nicht umsonst strafbar:
Da sind eben Schusswaffen im Spiel, da kann es schnell zu Unfällen kommen, die keiner will...

Da sind Angeln doch etwas harmloser, und meines Wissens ist "Angelstörung" eben auch nicht strafbar - leider..


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Ich denke da irrst Du Dich.

Wir Angler müssen zwar mit beeinträchtigungen durch andere Erholungssuchende leben (das muss der Jäger auch), aber das mutwillige Stören eines Anglers mit dem konkreten Ziel, Fänge zu verhindern, ist ganz sicher strafbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Da würd mich der § interessieren..


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Zumindestens ist es Belästigung(stalking) und Beleidigung  wenn man von Spinnern verfolgt und angemacht wird.

Das sollte strafbar sein.|kopfkrat



Quelle Wikipedia:


*stalking*

Mit Gesetz vom 22. März 2007, in Kraft getreten am 31. März 2007, wurde in das deutsche Strafgesetzbuch der Straftatbestand der „*Nachstellung*“ eingeführt (§ 238 
 StGB). Eine einfache Nachstellung wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


*Beleidigung*

Die Beleidigung im engeren Sinne wird durch § 185 
StGB unter Strafe  gestellt. Die Strafandrohung lautet: „Die Beleidigung wird mit  Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die  Beleidigung mittels einer Tätlichkeit begangen wird, mit Freiheitsstrafe  bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.“


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Moin,

diese ganzen "Schützer" sollten sich mal fragen, warum im Kiefer des Menschen Eckzähne sitzen.
Vermutlich, weil wir genetisch Allesfresser sind, mithin auch Fisch und Fleisch essen.
Damit sind Jagd und Fischerei legitim- Punkt!
Mich können diese Besserwisser alle mal:q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

....und da für den Herrn ein Spendenkonto eingerichtet ist, wird er das lustig weitertreiben.

Eigentlich sollte man die Spender wegen Begünstigung einer Straftat, oder so, belangen.

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Wer sein Geld für sowas ausgiebt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Auf geistige Umnachtung steht aber keine Strafe . . .|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Och Siegfried,

lass die mal machen.
Wenn die sich kabbeln, stören die uns am Wasser nicht.
Du weisst doch- was stört es die deutsche Eiche, wenn...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

So, mal ein bisschen rumgegoogelt..

Auch interessant.

Jagdstörung ist also zumindest mal keine Straftat.

Und Jagd- ist wie Fischereirecht auch Ländersache.

Und es gibt einige Bundesländer, in denen Jagdstörung eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt und das dann auch entsprechend verfolgt wird...

Das gibt es so jedenfalls im Bereich Angeln nicht....


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Aber sich verfolgen , belästigen und beleidigen lassen muss man nirgends (in DE).
Auch nicht beim Angeln. . . .:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würd mich der § interessieren..



Damit dürfte zumindest der Tatbestand der Nötigung erfüllt sein. 

§240 StGb

_(1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem  empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit  Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu drei  Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._


Möglicherweise, da müssten sich die Rechtsgelehrten zu äußern, gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten. Ich habe als Angler einen Vertrag, der mich mit gewissen Rechten ausstattet. Handlungen, die einzig darauf abzielen, mir dieses Recht zu verwehren oder mir die Ausübung dieses Rechtes erschweren, dürften ebenfalls starfbewehrt sein.


----------



## kaizr (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Recht und Rechtsprechung sind  ja immer zwei paar Schuhe. Finde es richtig gut, dass die Person zu 2.000 € Strafe verurteilt worden ist. Schließlich muss man diese auch vor sich selbst schützen, wenn die vor geladenen Waffen umhertanzt.

:vik:


----------



## Debilofant (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Moin,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würd mich der § interessieren..



Im deutschen Wald der Kautschuk-Paragraphen |znaika: gibt es herrliche Spielwiesen, auf denen sich zwischenzeitlich schon sitzende Demonstranten der angewendeten Gewalt wegen nach § 240 StGB verantworten mussten.

Das im Einzelfall zurechtgebogene Zauberwort lautet also Nötigung bzw. versuchte Nötigung:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%B6tigung

Ohne den verlinkten Text vollständig durchgelesen zu haben, sollte für jeden erkennbar sein, welch Abgründe sich da in der Rechtsanwendung auftun - "vergeistigter Gewaltbegriff" oder gesonderte Rechtswidrigkeitsprüfung unter Abwägung von allem und nichts, einschließlich Berücksichtigung von Sozialadäquanz, etc. Jedenfalls dürfte die gequirlte Sch**ße, die allein zur Nötigung zu Papier gebracht wurde, locker Bibliotheken füllen. |kopfkrat

In der Praxis laufen etwaige Strafanzeigen wegen Nötigung ohnehin noch über die Schreibtische der nicht selten überlasteten StA, welche Bagatellfälle im Regelfall ohnehin erst gar nicht zu einem ebenso nicht selten überlasteten Gericht trägt. Im Ergebnis stünde also meist kaum zu erwarten, dass tatsächlich mit der Kanone über den Spatzen gerichtet wird.     

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Debilofant (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Moin Ralle,

hatte dein Posting zwischenzeitlich wohl nicht mitbekommen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, da müssten sich die Rechtsgelehrten zu äußern, gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten. Ich habe als Angler einen Vertrag, der mich mit gewissen Rechten ausstattet. Handlungen, die einzig darauf abzielen, mir dieses Recht zu verwehren oder mir die Ausübung dieses Rechtes erschweren, dürften ebenfalls starfbewehrt sein.



Die zitierte Überlegung dürfte ein (überaus gewichtiger) Betrachtungsbaustein im Rahmen der (äußerst dehnbaren) Rechtswidrigkeitsprüfung sein, wenn da jemand daherkommt und Dich an rechtmäßigem Verhalten (vorschriftsmäßige Ausübung des Angelsports) hindern möchte. Das in der Rechtsanwendung lauernde Hintertürchen verbirgt sich dann aber immer noch auf der Ebene der "Verwerflichkeit", what the F**ck das auch immer im Auge des geneigten, definitiv aber nicht genormten Rechtsanwenders heißen mag... 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Moin

Ich wollte euch nur aufzeigen das man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen muss was da so auf uns zukommt und noch kommen wird.

Ich habe genug erfahrungen mit Schützern gemacht,von Morddrohungen über angesägte Leitern angemalte Hochsitze,Beschimpfungen....usw.

Wie diese leute ticken zeig ich euch mal kurz.

Ich habe hier ein Schützer sitzen der wohnt an der Reviergrenze bezw.halb im Revier,der meinte er müsse mir die Polizei unter Hochsitz schicken und mir mein Leben schwer machen,müsse mich beleidigen.......(die Polizei=waren voll bei mir und guckten sich neben fachsympeln über Muni.das Gewehr an,Visierten an, Schnackten mit mir.....  )

Eines tages klingelt das tele.

Hallo ich bin Herr xxx,ja bitte was gibt es den schon wieder,ja die Sauen waren bei mir im Garten und haben alles umgebrochen abgefressen.....ich sagte nur ja und was hab ich damit zutun,ja sie sind doch der Pächter also müssen sie sich darum kümmern und den Schaden bezahlen.

Nein mein lieber Herr xxx muss ich nicht,ihr Haus Garten...ist befriedeter Bezirk das geht mich nix an,auch wenn es noch zum Revier gehört darf ich da nicht Jagen nur mit Sondererlaubniss etc.,ja aber wer bezahlt mir jetzt den Schaden,der ganze Garten ist platt.

Ja sie selber,ist ihr Garten eingezäunt???,Nein ist er nicht,sehen sie nächste eigenverschuldung.
Ja und was können wir da jetzt tun,ich fragte ihn ob das sein ernst ist,mich bedrohen beleidigen Polente anrufen und nun von mir hilfe verlangen,ja das wäre sein ernst der Schaden seie erheblich.

Ich sagte ihm (echt so gewesen) es gibt im Spielwaren geschäft Pfeil und Bogen für Kinder mit Saugnapf am Pfeil,diesen solle er sich besorgen und die Sauen damit vertreiben,und wünschte ihn noch ein schönen tag und legte auf.
Seitdem ist ruhe von dieser Seite aus,er hebt sogar die hand wenn er mich sieht und grüßt,aber ich antworte bis heute nicht drauf.

Hier sieht man wieder mal,wie die meisten dieser leute gestrickt sind.

Daher mein einwand lasst euch nicht alles gefallen,vorallem nicht,wenn ihr im Recht seit und nix verbotenes getan habt,wir haben genauso Rechte auf unsere Hobbys wie diese leute meinen sie sind im Recht.

lg


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Mich stören die verallgemeinernden Bezeichnungen hier, Angler sind die größten Tierschützer wenn es um Arten geht die *unter* der Wasseroberfläche leben!

Das war einfach nur ein Spinner der seine gerechte Strafe bekommen hat, Tierschutz ist etwas anderes als wie ein angestochenes Huhn vor geladenen Waffen herum zu tanzen....


----------



## Hardyfan (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Wollen wir mal versuchen, etwas Licht in die Angelegenheit zu bringen.
Zunächst zur Jagdstörung:

Nach § 2 Abs. 3 des nieders. Jagdgesetzes ist es verboten, das Aufsuchen, Nachstellen, Fangen und Erlegen von Wild absichtlich zu behindern.
Nach § 41 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 des Landesjagdgesetzes ist dies gleichzeitig eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und kann mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 25.000 € geahndet werden (§ 41 Abs. 2).

Solch einen Bußgeldbescheid hat die Jagdbehörde erlassen, der Betroffene hat Einspruch eingelegt und die Verwaltungsbehörde hat den Fall an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben.
Diese kann das Verfahren einstellen oder - wie hier - die Akten dem zuständigen Amtsgericht vorlegen.
Es kommt ggf. - wie etwa hier - zu einer Verurteilung, indes ist der Jagdstörer nicht vorbestraft, sondern nur schuldig, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen zu haben.#

Was kommt strafrechtlich bei "Angelstörung" in Betracht?

Eine besondere Straf- oder OWi-Norm existiert nicht, daher bleiben:

- ggf. Hausfriedensbruch oder schwerer Hausfriedensbruch (§ 123 bzw. 124 StGB), dazu muss das Besitztum befriedet, also eingezäunt sein.

oder

Nötigung (§ 240 StGB), je nach Fallgestaltung

oder

Stalking (§ 238 StGB), nach meiner Auffassung von den Tatbestandsvoraussetzung schwierig, jedenfalls, wenn nicht eine besondere einzelne Person gestalkt wird sondern alle Angler an einem Gewässer.

Dazu kommen evtl. noch weitere Delikte - etwa Beleidigung, Bedrohung, ggf. Körperverletzung.

Alles ziemlich mager, es kommt allerdings entscheidend auf die Ausgestaltung des Falles und die Umstände an.


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Also - wegen des Bestimmtheitsgebots wird es schwer, eine nicht normierte "Angelstörung" zu bestrafen.

Selbst ein "Unterlassen" zu erreichen halte ich für sehr sehr schwierig und sehe keine Rechtsnorm, die dies ermöglicht!

Die Jäger Lobby hat da wieder mal besser funktioniert und die "Jagdstörung" normiert.

Zudem hat Thomas recht, da bei der Jagd wegen des Waffeneinsatzes auch eine andere "Gefahr" gegeben ist, als bei einem Angler.

Nehmen wir einen Beispielsfall und durchdenken ihn juristisch:

Angler sitzt am Gewässer und angelt. 
Dazu kommt schräger Passant - nennen wir ihn Peter Pätä - und beginnt fröhlich Steine ins Wasser zu werfen.

Was könnte das juristisch denn sein?

Nötigung? -->leider nein.

Schon tatbestandlich nicht gegeben - und würde leider auch am "doppelten Rechtswidrigkeitserfordernis" spätestens scheitern.

Beleidigung?

Leider auch nicht.

Lex specialis - vergleichbar mit "Jagdbehinderung" ? --> aufgrund der schlechten Lobby im Gesetz nicht vorhanden --> nicht sanktionierbar.


Was bleibt?

Zwei Menschen - einer hat die Freiheit und das Recht zu angeln - und einer hat die Freiheit, alles zu tun, was er will (im Zweifel nach Art. 2 I GG), solange er dadurch nicht vorhandene (Grund-) Rechte eines anderen verletzt.

Klar stört der Steinewerfer den Angler - aber eine Sanktion in Form einer Strafnorm die "paßt" erblicke ich leider nicht.

Also konkurrierende Freiheitsrechte zweier Menschen, wobei gesetzlich meiner Ansicht nach leider ( !!! )eine Norm fehlt, die den Angler vor schikanösen Steinewerfern schützt. 

Also bleibt es dabei, dass der Angler wohl oder übel das Feld räumen, oder die Sache "aussitzen" muß - *paßt mir nicht* - *gefällt mir nicht* - und das Faustrecht würde leider nur zu Problemen für den Angler führen.

Eine Notwehrlage des Anglers ist nicht ersichtlich und auch nicht gegeben, solange der Steinewerfer die Steine "nur" ins Wasser wirft und den Angler weder gefährdet noch trifft.

Sehr ärgerlich - aber rechtlich hat der Angler schlechte Karten, weil es nicht verboten ist, Steine ins Wasser zu werfen.

Der Fall ist auch abwandelbar mit Leuten, die mit einem Kanu stundenlang Kreise vor dem Angler fahren, oder Hundebesitzern, die ihre Doggies an der Angelstelle baden, oder Schwimmern....etc. pp. - jedesmal steht LEIDER keine Rechtsnorm dem Angler zur Seite, die sein "Angelrecht" vor einer Störung durch Idioten schützt, die ihrerseits so ziemlich alles dürfen, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Was sagt uns das?

Wir sollten unsere "Interessenvertreter" gefälligst mal anspitzen, um einen § zu erhalten, der die Ausübung der Angelei ausdrücklich schützt, so wie die bessere Lobby der Jäger es gesetzlich schon erreicht hat.

Traurig für die Anglerschaft - aber in dem obigen Fall wäre ich ziemlich ratlos und jede meiner "praktischen" Lösungen würde mit rechtlichen Problemen für den Angler enden.
Ich würde zwar persönlich sicher eine "Lösung" finden - aber die kann ich hier nicht als Ratschlag reinschreiben, weil ich sonst noch als Anstifter oder Gehilfe "dabei" bin.....*grins* !


Ernie


----------



## Hardyfan (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

So ist es - leider.

Wir Angler haben aber einen Vorteil:

Fische sind keine Kuscheltiere und für viele Menschen irgendwie "weniger wert" (ist doch nur ein Fisch), weil sie letztlich aus einem anderen Element stammen.

So bedauerlich das einerseits sein mag, so vorteilhaft ist es im Hinblick auf Angelgegner, deren es wesentlich weniger gibt als Jagdgegner.

Dieter´s Eia-Popeia-Prosa 1. Teil#h

"Das kleine Reh sah den Jäger mit unschuldigen braunen Augen an als wolle es sagen: Lieber Jäger, verschone mein Leben, ich bin doch noch so klein.

Hohnlachend krümmte der böse Jäger den Zeigefinger und schoss das kleine Reh mitten ins Herz.

Mit brechenden Augen sah das sterbende Rehlein den Jäger an als wolle es sagen: Jäger, warum nimmst du mir mein Leben, ich habe Dir doch nichts getan."

Vorläufiges Ende der Prosa.

Die durchgeknallte und emotional erschütterte Tierschutz-Mutti würde sagen:

Jäger sind alle Mörder, so eine Sau, der Kerl.

Der Jäger würde sagen: ich habe ein abgekommenes Kitz erlegt.

Auch ich verfolge seit Jahren die Jagdpresse (Wild und Hund, Pirsch etc.) und weiss daher, dass die Jagdgegner genau mit dieser Gefühlsebene arbeiten und das vielen Tieren eigene Kindchen-Schema für sich ausnutzen.

Und das funktioniert bei Fischen nun mal - zum Glück - nicht so einfach.

Dieter´s Eia-Popeia-Prosa 2. Teil#h

Mit kleinen glubschigen Augen schaue der Karpfen den Angler an als wolle er sagen: Lieber Angler, release mich, ich wiege doch nur 4 Kilo.

Sorry lachte der Angler und kloppte dem Karpfen sein Schlagholz mitten aufs Hirn.

Mit brechenden Augen sah der kleine Karpfen den Angler an - na ja, kennt Ihr ja schon.

Die wenig emotional aufgeladene Tierschutz-Mutti sagt: Schade, aber nun gut, der schmeckt richtig lecker.

Der Angler sagt: Ich habe einen Küchen-Karpfen gefangen.

Der fanatische Releaser würde sagen: So ein Mörder und eine Sau, den Karpfen müsste man wieder einsetzen, weil die Karpfen sind Magie und überhaupt.

Und da ist das Problem: Angler sind sich nicht einig und pinkeln sich regelmäßig gegenseitig ans Knie.
Und das ist der Unterschied zu den Jägern: Die sind sich einig und stehen zusammen. Und wenn sie das mal nicht sind, regeln sie das intern.

Endgültiges Ende der Prosa


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Danke Dieter,

weise Worte.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## panzerwels (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

Hallo, 
ich kann nur für meine Verhältnisse eine Aussage treffen. Wir haben bei uns am Teich das Hausrecht. Dies beinhaltet auch die Möglichkeit eines Platzverbotes für Störenfriede. Hält sich jemand nicht an dieses Platzverbot kann das als Hausfriedensbruch geahndet werden. War bislang nicht nötig. Hundhalter müssen ihre Hunde bei uns an der Leine führen und somit können die Wauzis auch nicht ins Wasser.
freundliche Spaziergänger sind uns immer gern willkommen. Störer kriegen ihre Quittung.
PW


----------



## Hardyfan (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tierschützer muss 2000€ Strafe zahlen.*

So ähnlich ist es bei uns am Vereinssee auch. Wenige - an sich immer die gleichen - Spaziergänger, mit oder ohne Hund.
Freundlich und rücksichtsvoll miteinander. Keinerlei Probleme.
Einige Hundehalter lassen ihre Tiere auch mal ins Wasser - immer in großer Entfernung von Anglern.

Aber das ist eben nicht bei allen Gewässern so.


----------

